# Best product for kitchen cabinets paint.



## familyman (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently in the final phase of a new home. Wanted to get your expert opinion on painting kitchen cabinets, as this will be my first time to have a non-stained finish done on site.

Getting conflicting advice from my painters as well as SW manager.

First, the guy at Sherwin-Williams said he would use their best latex. Didn't seem right to me as it's so soft and peels easily once scuffed. But I'm usually wrong.

Second, my cabinet guy said most people have been using colored lacquer. About half the painters I spoke with said they like it for kitchen cabinets, however I'm in a fairly rural town and having a bit of a time finding a painter that says they are proficient with it. 

Third, the other half say to use oil based.

Can you guys help me out here. Much appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

